# Tip-up/Dead Bait Rigging???



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm going to be running some dead smelt for pike this year and I'm not sure how to rig it. I read an In-Fisherman article last winter, about how to rig it. I can't remember for the life of me what the article said was best.

What do you think? One hook? Two hooks? Horizontal? Vertical? Hook size/shape?

I guess I'm just opposed to letting the smelt "dangle" in a half moon shape off the hook...


----------



## jpcnorthwood (Mar 17, 2008)

I use two trebles to hold it up level. My biggest pike came off a dead sucker hanging from one hook, last year. Look up pictures for the quick strike rig, that's the way to go.


----------



## kjpenka1 (Jan 30, 2009)

in an in fisherman book I have it talks about hanging it so the head hangs down. I think they say to put a treble 6 inches up on the line and hooked near the tail and have the treble on the end of the line behind the head
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Good reason to buy this book 
http://product.half.ebay.com/_W0QQprZ951145

in the book it goes in to bait size and there is a aggression chart telling you when to fish it as you can see from mine. If you can view it you should just buy the book cause lot easier than me typing it out.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

I mainly use a BIG swedish hook for smelt and other dead bait. They are getting harder to find these days, but most local bait shops still carry a few. Poke the hook in between the dorsal and adipose fins.....then thread it up to the head and pop the hook tip out just behind the head. Test it in the water to be sure it is level. If it is riding head high, put a small nail in the mouth, or pop the swim bladder to release the air to get it to level out again. When a fish hits, get to it fast and set the hook immediately....a pike will drop a dead bait hooked like this after it gets frustrated from not being able to swallow it. On a plus side, there is zero reason to run any type of leader, as the hook itself will take the abuse from the teeth and not the line. 











As was mentioned, there are also multiple quick strike rigs that will work as well.


----------



## odabe (Nov 11, 2009)

I just watched a show from In Fisherman that they were using dead smelt on tipups.They used 2 trebbles that were attached just behind the head & right in fron of the tail.The setup was like a triangle & they had a small blade on each of the "dropper" lines for a little flash.They were cathing fish.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Your talking these right see link?
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/Ice-Fishing/Tackle%7C/pc/104793480/c/104735880/sc/104617980/Northland-Predator-Rig/1252967.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Ffishing-ice-fishing-tackle%2F_%2FN-1100503%2FNo-48%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_104617980%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104793480%253Bcat104735880%26WTz_st%3DGuidedNav%26WTz_stype%3DGNP&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104793480%3Bcat104735880%3Bcat104617980
The way I do it is connect three wire leaders to gather in a y shape off of one then put trebles on the leaders. Sort of like a predator rig then I do not have to worry about the flasher spooking them. That or I will connect two end to end and before I close the snap I will add a treble hook then another at the end sort of like the quick strike just a tip if you can only find wire leaders. I will have to do it during tip up season when we finally get ice. Some time you can get three of these see link for cheaper than the predator rig Just a tip. Most of all if in a pinch like dont have any predator rigs or up in Canada looking for one you are not going to find one lols. Any ways I get mine from meijers and wallmarts for 6 for $1.99. same as at link below. 
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/Terminal-Tackle/Fishing-Wire-Leaders%7C/pc/104793480/c/104779980/sc/103868280/Invisa-Leader174-Flexible-Leaders/737656.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Ffishing-terminal-tackle-fishing-wire-leaders%2F_%2FN-1100376%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_103868280%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253Bcat104793480%253Bcat104779980&WTz_l=SBC%3Bcat104793480%3Bcat104779980%3Bcat103868280


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Quick Strick rig W/ Siwash hooks no wire, laid on the bottom, no weight. It'll fool the best of the best.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

wartfroggy said:


> I mainly use a BIG swedish hook for smelt and other dead bait. They are getting harder to find these days, but most local bait shops still carry a few. Poke the hook in between the dorsal and adipose fins.....then thread it up to the head and pop the hook tip out just behind the head. Test it in the water to be sure it is level. If it is riding head high, put a small nail in the mouth, or pop the swim bladder to release the air to get it to level out again. When a fish hits, get to it fast and set the hook immediately....a pike will drop a dead bait hooked like this after it gets frustrated from not being able to swallow it. On a plus side, there is zero reason to run any type of leader, as the hook itself will take the abuse from the teeth and not the line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is all I use. It beats anything else I've tried.


----------

